# Sorbitol in gum and diarrhea?



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've heard that the artificial sweetner sorbitol can act as a laxative and cause diarrhea, but does that apply to sorbitol in sugar free gum?I'm asking because is the amount of sorbitol in a piece of sugar free gum really enough to cause diarrhea?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It depends on the person, some people are pretty senstive to sorbitol. Others need quite a bit (more like the amount you find in a low carb power bar or an apple or pear)One piece is pretty low, but if you chew several pieces a day it can be a significant amount (there was some medical case study where someone compulsively swallowed gum and was getting severe diarrhea...some IBSers are much more sensitive to this effect than normal people, so a couple of grams may be too much if you tend to diarrhea most of the time anyway, where a normal BM person may tolerate 10's of grams)K.K.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

sorbitol ah this is an alcohol sugar that draws water into the stools thus the "this product may result in laxative effects" on the packet. some people tolerate it others dont, i dont like chewing gum but i dont seem to have any major problem with sorbitol


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

All I know is that the sugar alcohol in any sugar free candy is the WORST trigger that I have ever experienced with projection D in a very short length of time.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Anything sugar free kills me. Last night I took a drink of my husbands sparking berry water and with in 2 min I was sick with painfull D!! So I learned a good lesson to read lables before I eat or drink anything.... I was really sick all night..I had to take a xanax to calm my gut down.


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

I have no problem with diet drinks or anything with Splenda. Just the sugar alcohol which seems to be mostly in sugarless candy.


----------



## 3riversbear (Oct 22, 2004)

P.S. Plus the Caltrate 600 sure seems to help me but I almost always forget to take one in the evening before bed which would probably be the most helpful


----------



## Faustus (Jul 5, 2004)

Regarding foods containing sugar. I had a test last spring that indicated that I was fructose-intolerant. Might want to keep that in mind, too.


----------



## KCTony7 (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone.I don't think I've had a problem with sorbitol in sugar free gums, but to be on the safe side I decided to buy only sorbitol free gums from now on


----------



## Allieb92 (May 19, 2012)

I have IBS and cannot eat any kinds of gum/candy with sorbitol, which is typically used in sugar-free gums. I have to buy gums that do not have sorbitol because I get such a huge reaction, which includes gas, cramping, pain and diarrhea. Sensitivity varies, but I think it is IBS which causes the sensitivity.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Sensitivity varies, but I think it is IBS which causes the sensitivity.


 Actually no not necessarily... My husband has diarrhea from the smallest amount of it (Like 1 stick of gum) too and he doesn't he even have IBS.


----------

